# Fat Burners



## TellemSteve (Apr 17, 2018)

What are you thoughts on otc fat burners? I was thinking of getting Paraburn.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2018)

imo total waste of money, like gnc test boosters


----------



## BRICKS (Apr 17, 2018)

I'd have to agree with that.  Save your money and stick to  disciplined diet and hard work.


----------



## snake (Apr 17, 2018)

*
The 2 best fat burners on the market and comes in a 6 month supply.*


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 17, 2018)

snake said:


> *
> The 2 best fat burners on the market and comes in a 6 month supply.*



damn those are fugly


----------



## Viduus (Apr 17, 2018)

None are going to make a difference. Basically they’re overpriced caffeine.

Ephedra and caffeine work a little (plenty of stickies)
Yohimbe HCL *may* work at the end. I thought it made a difference but there’s no evidence to support it. Pure broscience.

Diet is the only thing that makes a difference. Cardio is a distant second. Everything else makes a fractional difference if anything at all.


----------



## knightmare999 (Apr 20, 2018)

I used to use fat burners.  Sometimes ended up dizzy, dehydrated, nauseous, or too amped to train well.  All for negligible efforts and wasted money. 
Learn discipline. Find purpose.  Train and diet consistently. Take progress pics to remind yourself of how far you've gone and to know that you can still go farther.


----------



## Gibsonator (Apr 20, 2018)

knightmare999 said:


> I used to use fat burners.  Sometimes ended up dizzy, dehydrated, nauseous, or too amped to train well.  All for negligible efforts and wasted money.
> Learn discipline. Find purpose.  Train and diet consistently. Take progress pics to remind yourself of how far you've gone and to know that you can still go farther.



progress pics for sure. man some of my older ones are so bad i fukkin deleted em lol


----------



## andy (May 8, 2018)

SAN tight original. as it has yohimbine in it mixed with other good stuff. really raised my body heat levels.
some use yohimbine on it's own, I guess it does the trick as it's one of key ingredients.


----------



## Intense (May 8, 2018)

Kind of depends on your genetics. Some people can handle high stimulants and reap some of the benefits without the negatives such as increased cortisol(which can hinder fat loss), BP, HR etc.. I suppose if it’s not hindering your sleep, you aren’t predisposed to cardiovascular issues, and you’re not dependent on them than they can have their place when stuck at a plateau. Yohimbine, ephedrine, caffeine. 

Id stay away from things like amphetamines or anything more harsh that has a greater impact on neurotransmitters. Because during dieting/prep you’re pretty taxed as it is. 

That’s my approach


----------



## gymrat827 (May 8, 2018)

you can buy 100, 200mg caffeine pills from any online supp joint for 5 bux.  Thats pretty much whats doing the work, the other stuff in there work for very very few ppl as stated.


----------

